# Free Software For Making Animated GIFs?



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 22, 2008)

The title says it all, I'd like to make some animated GIFs and would like to be pointed in the right direction programwise.

I run WinXP.


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmmm... wish I could help you with that.

Myself, I use Ulead Gif Animator 5 and it works fine. The only thing is that it hasn't been updated in ages because it's been d/l'd a million times over again (r*pidsh*re, and the like)... so I believe Ulead abandoned it for the most part.

Old as it may be, however, I've never run into a single problem getting it to do what I want. You can track down a copy online for... um... cheap-ish if you keep your eye open.


----------



## sami (Dec 29, 2008)

hmm. not sure. See if GIMP has that ability. GIMP is an open source version of Photoshop, but I don't know if it includes an ImageReady counterpart as well. I *think* I made an anigif using Irfanview back in the day, but I can't remember. I highly recommend using Irfanview as your default imageviewer in Windows.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

sami said:


> hmm. not sure. See if GIMP has that ability. GIMP is an open source version of Photoshop, but I don't know if it includes an ImageReady counterpart as well. I *think* I made an anigif using Irfanview back in the day, but I can't remember. I highly recommend using Irfanview as your default imageviewer in Windows.



so Photoshop's ImageReady is a .gif animater?


----------



## Pauly (Jan 4, 2009)

I use ImageReady.


----------



## sami (Jan 5, 2009)

yup, that's what I use to animate gifs.


----------

